# Kommentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard



## Dok (11. Mai 2007)

Hier kann sich für die arbeit gemeldet werden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Gute Idee!!
Nun mal sehen wer nicht nur Vorschläge bringt (wofür wir immer dankbar sind!!!!), sondern auch aktiv mitmacht))))


----------



## angler0507 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Bin zwar kein Mega-Experte in Sachen Angeln, aber ich habe beruflich viel mit (Schrift-)Sprache zu tun. Also wenn ihr in dieser Hinsicht Unterstützung braucht - darüber liesse sich reden...


----------



## FPB (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

bin gerne bereit mitzumachen, maße umrechnungen usw., wenn ich schon viel zuselten ans wasser komme kann ich mich wenigstens hier mit meinem hobby beschäftigen.

gruß
frank


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

wenn die zeit es zulässt bin ich mit dem NOK Angler dabei und wir versuchen zu helfen!


----------



## Uwe_H (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Tolle Sache mit dem Glossar. Aber gibt es auch Möglichkeiten die Anzeige der bunten Wörter und dem Fragezeichen zu unterdrücken???


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

In Einstellungen gehen, ganz oben das erste (Glossar Crosslinking). Einfach das Häkchen zum aktivieren wegmachen.


----------



## NorbertF (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Da ich eh dauernd vorm Rechner hocke könnte ich ein bissl was übernehmen, wenn gewünscht.
Wie läuft das ab? Ich krieg ein paar Begriffe und schreib was dazu, dann wird korrekturgelesen und ab damit? Egal wie, jedenfalls kann ich helfen.

Ah ich dummie oder doch nicht?


----------



## angler0507 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Also, ich wollte gerade (wie angeboten) die bereits vorhandenen Begriffe etwas redigieren (nicht inhaltlich, nur Rechtschreibung und Stil - feeder-freak ist schliesslich schon mächtig fleissig). Geht aber nicht, bekomme immer Meldung, der Begriff existiere bereits...

Ich glaube, ich bin ähnlich begriffsstutzig wie Norbert (vielleicht liegts an der Luft hier unten ): Wie soll das Glossar entstehen? Ähnlich wie bei wikipedia, d. h. jeder darf ergänzen und ändern - und eine Zentrale passt auf, dass kein Schrott in den beiträgen landet? Oder haben nur die Mods Zugriff auf erstellte Beiträge (das würde die Sache etwas verkomplizieren)?

Vielleicht könnte das hier nochmal für Dummies erklärt werden. Ich bin nämlich wirklich bereit, etwas "redaktionell" mitzuarbeiten. Sprich: Korrektur lesen etc.


----------



## Dok (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Ich habe mir da auch gerade nochmal meine Gedanken zu gemacht (Ist ja auch für mich neu).

Ich würde sagen das jedes Mitglied das in den Glossar eintragen kann was es für wichtig hält.
Jeder kann seine *eigenen* Einträge ändern.

Zusätzlich erstelle ich eine neue Benutzergruppe (Glossarautoren) der auch die Beiträge anderer User ändern und löschen kann. Außer dieser Gruppe kann das nur noch das Mod-Team.

Wie schon gesagt trägt jeder ein was er für wichtig hält. Doppelte und unwichtige Einträge können jedoch wieder gelöscht werden.  

Ich denke das wir es so einmal versuchen sollten. Wer in den Gruppe der Glossarautoren möchte soll ich bitte bei mir melden. Feeder-Freak nehme ich schon mal in die Gruppe. An dieser Stelle schon mal ein großes Danke die mithelfen!


----------



## fireline (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

hi doc

verbringe auch den ganzen tag vor dem pc,helfe gerne

mfg


----------



## Dok (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Schön!
Wie gesagt, schreiben kann jetzt schon jeder!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Tolle Sache mit dem Glossar. Aber gibt es auch Möglichkeiten die Anzeige der bunten Wörter und dem Fragezeichen zu unterdrücken???





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Einstellungen gehen, ganz oben das erste (Glossar Crosslinking). Einfach das Häkchen zum aktivieren wegmachen.


Gute Sache mit dem Ausschalter - wie immer das wichtigste Teil. :g

Wenn es noch mehr wird, nervt es schon ein bischen, und die anderen wichtigen Links werden auch untergebuttert ...


----------



## andre23 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

...mal eine andere frage...könnte man das nicht als "angelwörterbuch" irgendwo einarbeiten?(eigene rubrik)....begriff anklicken und begriff lesen?....würde mich dann auch gerne einbringen...aber direkt im board nervt es dann glaube ich mit der zeit...wenn alles nur noch blau ist....

mvh andre


----------



## oknel (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

mich störn die fragezeichen, sonnst ist die idee gut.


(hab schon an falscher stelle gepostet)

mfg


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Ich bin zu doof  Ich finde das Glossar nicht


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/glossary.php


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

danke 
Habs grad über nen Umweg gefunden...einfach "Karpfen" angeklickt


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Das editieren geht nicht, da kommt die Meldung dass der Begriff schon existiert und nicht hinzugefügt werden kann.
Wenn der Begriff am Ende eines Satzes steht, also wenn direkt auf den  Begriff ein Satzzeichen folgt (Punk, komma etc) dann wird er nicht angezeigt im Text.( Gummifisch ). Gummifisch.
 Der Parser kann das wohl nicht.
Auch finde ich sollte Gross/Kleinschreibung egal sein (GuFi = gufi). 
Ist keine Kritik, ich finds super das Glossar, sind nur Vorschläge zur Verbesserung


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



> Das editieren geht nicht


Das kann nur ein bestimmter Personenkreis (siehe doks posing auf Seite1). Meld dich bei Dok kurz, dass du mitmachen willst dann schaltet er dich als Editor frei...


----------



## NorbertF (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das kann nur ein bestimmter Personenkreis (siehe doks posing auf Seite1). Meld dich bei Dok kurz, dass du mitmachen willst dann schaltet er dich als Editor frei...



da steht auch man kann seine eigenen Beiträge editieren


----------



## fireline (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

@doc

ich hätt auch ein paar ausdrücke,kann ich des selber reinschreiben oder muss ich des jemandem schreiben (pn)

mfg


----------



## fireline (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

habs jetzt gschnallt wie es funzt


----------



## xxxxxx (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hallo zusammen,

Bitte beachtet einige Punkte bei erstellen eines Glossar´s
Im Glossar haben Smileys meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen ! oder seht Ihr das anders ?
Beschränkt euer Glossar bitte nicht nur auf eine Angelart oder Methode, es ist sehr schwer alles auf zu führen, so zb. die Köder für die einzelnen Fischarten.
Was evtl. bei euch gut geht, geht an anderen Gewässern gar nicht. 
Diejenigen die die Option des Ändern und Editieren haben, sollten bei einem Eingriff doch den Autor darüber per PM informieren, sache der höflichkeit oder nicht ?
Auch finde ich sollten sich die, ja wie nenn ich uns jetzt ( Glossar Mods ) ? irgendwo mal bekannt machen, und evtl gemeinsam über Glossars sprechen, die geändert werden sollten.
Vielleicht kann man eine Benutzergruppe dieser Mod´s erstellen, wo man unter sich ist ?

Alles nur anregungen 


Gruß Marco


----------



## Dok (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Wichtige Hinweise!

Das Kopieren von Texten von anderen Seiten ist strickt verboten!
Eine Ausnahme bildet nur die Seite www.angeltreff.org. Von dieser Seite dürfen Bilder und Inhalte übernommen werden. Auch das verweisen auf diese Seite ist erlaubt!


----------



## NorbertF (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Ist eh klar  Hab mir alles selbst ausgedacht.


----------



## angler0507 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bitte beachtet einige Punkte bei erstellen eines Glossar´s
> Im Glossar haben Smileys meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen ! oder seht Ihr das anders ?
> ...



Was die Smileys angeht stimme ich dir absolut zu. Aus ähnlicher Motivation habe ich mich angeboten, etwas zu redigieren. Für mich sollte ein Glossar auch orthographisch (und stilistisch) möglichst seriös erscheinen...
Aber ich denke, bei solchen Eingriffen muss der Verfasser nicht unbedingt kontaktiert werden, oder? Ansonsten würde es uferlos...


----------



## xxxxxx (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hi



> Aber ich denke, bei solchen Eingriffen muss der Verfasser nicht unbedingt kontaktiert werden, oder?


Ich denke schon, zumal die ersten Meinungsverschiedenheiten aufgetreten sind.

Ich denke das es vor allen Wichtig ist, das die Glossare so Allgemein wie nur möglich gehallten werden.
Zb. bei dem Glossar Barbe 
Dort schreibt der Verfasser, das der Wurm nur ein mittelmäßiger Köder ist, mag sein das dies in seiner Region so ist, bei uns ist der Wurm speziell jetzt auf Barbe einer der TOP Köder.
Deswegen finde ich das man nicht seine eigenen oder Regionalen Erfahrungen niederschreibt, sondern das ganze auf die Allgemeinheit überträgt.
Wenn man nun den Autor nicht über eine Änderung informiert, könnte dieser eingeschnappt sein, oder es Falsch verstehen, und ob dieser dann nochmals was verfaßt ? 



Gruß Marco


----------



## fireline (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

@angler



angler0507 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, bei solchen Eingriffen muss der Verfasser nicht unbedingt kontaktiert werden, oder? Ansonsten würde es uferlos...




des mit dem zensieren haben wir alles schon ghabt,des brauch i ned

@kyllfischer



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> Dort schreibt der Verfasser, das der Wurm nur ein mittelmäßiger Köder ist, mag sein das dies in seiner Region so ist, bei uns ist der Wurm speziell jetzt auf Barbe einer der TOP Köder.




natürlich geh ich von meinem angelwasser aus,soll ich da erst eine umfrage starten wer was,mit was fängt (des klingt etza schon a bisserl komisch,gel :q )es ging mir ja nicht um den köder und der fliege,des weisst ganz genau

was wär denn dabei das man sich schnell kurzschliesst und dann abändert

mfg


----------



## xxxxxx (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hi


> natürlich geh ich von meinem angelwasser aus,soll ich da erst eine umfrage starten wer was,mit was fängt (des klingt etza schon a bisserl komisch,gel )


Siehste und das gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht in ein Glossar,

Gruß Marco


----------



## fireline (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

@kyllfischer

mal ganz dumm frag,was gehört nicht rein?

mfg


----------



## angler0507 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



fireline schrieb:


> @angler
> 
> des mit dem zensieren haben wir alles schon ghabt,des brauch i ned
> 
> mfg





Zensieren??? Hallo??? Ich habe deutlich vom Korrigieren von Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern geschrieben. #d Und von denen hats ohne Ende! Wenn ich da jeden Autor kontaktieren würde... ist so schon n Haufen Arbeit.
Aber ist okay, macht mal euer Ding: Ich klinke mich aus - ist mir bereits zu unentspannt...


----------



## fireline (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Zensieren??? Hallo??? Ich habe deutlich vom Korrigieren von Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehlern geschrieben.



wenns dir nur darum ging,i`m sorry

mfg


----------



## NorbertF (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



> Aber ist okay, macht mal euer Ding: Ich klinke mich aus - ist mir bereits zu unentspannt...



2 dumme Badener, ein Gedanke


----------



## angler0507 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



NorbertF schrieb:


> 2 dumme Badener, ein Gedanke



Konzentrieren wir uns also wieder auf unseren 79...-Thread. In der Heimat ists doch am schönsten! #6


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Also ich find's ne gute Idee und helfe gerne mit.


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hallo Dok,
kannst mich notieren, damit ich etwas mithelfen kann.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Acipenser (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

@Dok
ich würde mich auch beteiligen. Da ich das Thema "Fischarten" eh in den nächsten Wochen aufbereiten muss, kann ich das hier auch posten.


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hallo doc,
ich habe inzwischen mal welche eingestellt, dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass der aufbau der themen etwas dünn ist - z.b. fehlt die gewässerkunde und oft ist eine begriffserklärung wichtig, da man sie wissen muss, da man sich gerade mit einige fische befasst. dann wird man sie unter fische suchen, jedoch findet man sie unter allgemein. Gerade in der aquatischen fauna fliessen die einzelnen wissenschaftliche bereiche für den laien grenzenlos ineinander und ich habe mir schon gedanken gemacht, wo setzte ich denn meine begriffserklärung ein.

Meine frage, muss denn überhaupt eine aufteilung erfolgen.
Bei den einzelnen fischarten ist es ok, das ist dann ein fischatlas, alle weitern fachbegriffe haben dann nur eine rubrik.

Dann findet man sie auch sofort (wenn darüber etwas geschrieben wurde). Man könnte auch die Fische darunter laufen lassen. Wer mehr wissen will, der drückt dann auf mehr und dann steht dort etwas über die Fischart - geschrieben von Angler zu Angler. 
Es wird also dann ein schönes angler lexikon, duden bzw.wörterbuch.
Wenn es um fische geht, sind ja tausende von wörter die unter der wasseroberfläche anfallen zu erklären und über der wasseroberfläche auch, da sie ja auch nach fliegen schnappen und all die ideenreichen fangmethoden mit speziellen namen, wo der angler mit überschüttet wird, kommen auch noch. Selbst ein experte kennt sie nicht alle. 
Manch eine mutter vom angler, kennt kein spinner - dabei sind sie überall vertreten. Und wenn sie im hanbuch für sinnverwandte wörter nachschaut, dann stehen dort z.b. 60 wörter wie nichtswisser, dummbart oder schildbürger und dann sagt sie sich, hier stimmt doch was nicht, was mein sohnemann durchs wasser zieht.  Da hat sie recht - denn fischfanggerät ist dort nicht aufgeführt. Kleiner scherz am rande, aber mit wahrheit behaftet und da sind zig wörter wichtig selbst für den angler - da das wort viel aussagt er jedoch nicht versteht.

Es kann sein, dass diese anregung nicht die beste ist, da ich mich mit dem system im netz nicht auskenne, jedoch denke ich an die vielen anfänger, die im vorfeld schon wissen müssen, wo finde ich das wort. Ich glaube sie drücken unter fische, da es ja etwas mit dem fisch zu tun hat, das stimmt sogar, jedoch dort nicht findet, da es unter allgemein aufgeführt ist oder sonst wo.

War nur eine kleine anregung, wo man sich mal gedanken drüber machen kann. Über diese aufteilung kann man sich aber immer noch gedanken machen - momentan ist gefragt, gutes material von den mitgliedern zu bekomme. Also spitzt den bleistift und teit euer wissen mit. 
Viele grüsse 
Otto


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hallo,
sehe gerade, dass der spinner schon aufgeführt ist und auch meine Fauna - wenn es so läuft finde ich es super.

Ihr seid doch die grössten - (fachleute, alte Hasen, seelenärzte) 

Gruss Otto


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*



Dok schrieb:


> Schön!
> Wie gesagt, schreiben kann jetzt schon jeder!



Äh, wo denn, wie denn??

Hab's gefunden...


----------



## J-son (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hi,

ich kenne mich zwar in der neuen deutschen Rechtschreibung nicht aus, aber "*Rückrad*" im anglerischen Sinne wird "*Rückgrat*" geschrieben.
Ich will hier nicht klugsche*ssen, aber die korrekte Schreibweise der Wörter im Glossar halte ich für wichtig...aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich zu faul um mich wegen dem einen Begriff in die Funktionsweise des Glossars einzuarbeiten.


Nix für ungut:
J@Y


----------



## stonefly007 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Aufbau eines Glossar (Begrifferklärung) im Anglerboard*

Hy Dok,

erstmal gute Idee !!!

werde auch dabei sein und versuchen diese Sache mit meiner Hilfe zu unterstützen:vik:


----------

